# Nice breadboard build, but....



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

why does the board not split since he glued the breadboard ends on. Is it because the total width is not real wide, or the fact it's coated with oil, or will it eventually split?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

IDK, keeping it saturated with oil probably helps, but my vote is it will eventually split.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

It's doomed, unfortunately.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Why is it doomed?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

HowardAcheson said:


> It's doomed, unfortunately.


My thoughts exactly.


nbo10 said:


> Why is it doomed?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Because gluing the breadboard ends to the breadboard restricts the movement across the width of the individual boards. If they decide to shrink or swell the ends will restrict movement until something gives, and it cracks. Real breadboard ends are usually doweled or glued only at one small spot in the middle, and the rest is doweled through slots in the ends of the wide boards to allow movement.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm no expert, but it looks like it would be fine with the way he joined them. Kind of like a spline.
Only time will tell


----------



## rubberduck (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd say it depends how dry the timber is- Glad I saw this post. I made a brick board chopping board a while ago and soon after a few joints started opening up. I just pulled it off the top shelf expecting it to be ruined buts its not too bad. I might not have to hide it away from embarrassment 








I might just try gluing in a small piece to fill the hole- I was expecting the whole board to be full of gaps so this is a pleasant surprise !

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Modfyd (Jun 25, 2014)

^^^ looks awesome!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What is probably helping a cutting board is the constant washing and oiling. Swelling isn't so much of a worry with a breadboard end, that would just affect the breadboard joint. 
Shrinkage is the biggest threat.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Shrinkage is the biggest threat.


You and george costanza are on the same page.

:icon_cool:


----------

